# My prep for the UKBFF



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

I am going to keep a journal of my progress with aim of competing in the Northwest ukbff championships, from this I hope to qualify for the finals later in the year.

I will lay down my training, nutrition and other supplements including aas courses.

I have competed several times over the years, I have been quite successful, getting a sixth place at the ukbff British finals in 2010.

if you have any questions or would like to just add some input please feel free, hope its of interest to you all

yours Wezo.....


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

look forward to reading that mate.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Ye me too looking forward to your nutrition and splits...


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Good stuff fella, subscribed!


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

I started my bulking program on the 1st of october 2012 having had a 5 month moderate training, and no AAS (steroids)

Here is and example of mychest and biceps routine, this wont change 4-5 weeks

incline barbell, wu, 60kg with bar, 100kg wb 4-6 reps, 120kg wb 8 reps 2 working sets.

incline smith machine,wu,40kg 8reps then 80kg 8reps 2 working sets might throw in a dropset on last set

flat BB press with negative reps one warm up with 60kg wb the 3 working sets of 120kg wb 8-10reps

DBincline press moderate weight making sure hit 10 reps 4 sets

incline cable flyes 4 sets 15-20reps

Biceps

Overhead cable bicepcurls 4 sets 10-12 reps

standing EZ bar curls 4 sets 10-12 reps

seated DB curls 3sets 8-10reps

rope cable curls 3 sets 10-12 reps

circuits at end of session 10-15mins abs

usually all done and dusted in an hour and half with abs included!


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

As ive started a bulk Diet started to gain the weight now very full in the gym now! Thought id give you all an example of my average day to day eating....

On Waking Meal 1 2scoops whey portein/ 2scoops dextrose carbs/ 5grams L-gluatmine/ 5grams bcaa's

Meal 2: 9egg whites 1yolk / 2 rounds of brown-granary bread/ 100g of porridge oats

Meal 3: 2 scoops of slow realease blend protein / 100g porridge oats

Meal 4: 250g topside beef / 250g of cooked weight potato

Meal 5: Same as meal 3 plus added dextrose carbs 60grams

Meal 6: 250g cooked chicken / 250 g cook potato

GYM Preworkout shake / postworkout shake

Meal 7 : macorel/ brocolli/ rice

Nighttime Shake casien/ multi vitamin

Feel free to critique my diet

5litres of water a day/ multi vitamins/


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

What5 is your weight increase since thefirst of october Wez???


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

freddee said:


> What5 is your weight increase since thefirst of october Wez???


I freddee, 19 days into bulk now, i have gone fron101kg, up to 109kg, I know what your thinking too much too soon, but hey its a bulk!

The flipside is, 5 month break with clear receptors, my body is reacting well, as you can see from above my diet is fairly clean, early days yey though lol.


----------



## glod (Aug 15, 2011)

nice one mate, what aas ur using? how long have u been training? looking big in that avi


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

glod said:


> nice one mate, what aas ur using? how long have u been training? looking big in that avi


Hi glod, I've been training say 10 years now, competing for about 7 years on off. I'm using eas which is european anabolic systems which is a 10 mil multi. my cycle is as follows... 2 mil aw of te 300 which is test enanthate, 2 mil aw of t400 which is similar to a sus blend and 2 mil aw of trenblend ace and tren enanthate. I will be running this for the next twelve wks, this is exactly what i'm using no bull i always tell it how it is, hope this is useful.

Regards Wezo


----------



## glod (Aug 15, 2011)

cheers Wezo, that is a lot of test there test is best plus tren u should see some good gains bro

good luck


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

trained back this morning like to keep it fairly light as im a firm beliver of squeeze,rep range 12-15 with back,

close grip pull downs 1xwu 3xws

barbell rows 1xwu 3xws making sure i hold the squeeze at the top for 2 seconds.

1 armed dumbbell rows rows 1xwu 2xws

seated cable rows 4xws dont go heavy at all on this,cos you miss all that squeeze..

wide grip pulldowns 4x20ish ws

like to finish with 1 armed cable pulldowns seated..

my diet is still good cant stop eating,nearly 1 month into bulk so will post some pics next week....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

So youmanaged to post at last, what has been the problem???, bit different from my back workout, few different exercises there wez!


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

Good to see another journal on here! Will be keeping up with this one mate ;-)


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

freddee said:


> So youmanaged to post at last, what has been the problem???, bit different from my back workout, few different exercises there wez!


hi freddee,yeah had few problem,seeme to loose my post everytime i send,says i dont have the authority to send this post,even tho im logged in,so its been a case of cut an paste,anyway like to mix it a bit with back always been a weak point of mine,might even hit it twice a week next monthwere see a..


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

LBREED said:


> Good to see another journal on here! Will be keeping up with this one mate ;-)


 yeah thanks,been looking at yours journal to,quite impressive,you train hard eat well,1 big unit lol


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

wezo said:


> yeah thanks,been looking at yours journal to,quite impressive,you train hard eat well,1 big unit lol


Lol thanks wezo!!! Looking impressive aswell mate! Sorry if I missed this in the journal but what class you aiming for next year???


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

QUOTE=LBREED;356392]Lol thanks wezo!!! Looking impressive aswell mate! Sorry if I missed this in the journal but what class you aiming for next year???

will be doing under 90kg mens class,may qualifier this year,rather than late late sept,to much of a rush i have thought in the past,only time will tell a


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

traned legs last night after missing them last week,really sore today,why is it you miss any other bodypart you fine,but miss legs and they let you no big time lol,this was myleg and calf workout..

warm up with leg extensions,probs do about 100 reps with low weight,just warm knees up.

then move on to squats 1xwu olympic bar about 20 reps

1plate aside 15 reps x 2 sets

2plates aside 10 rep

3plates aside 10 reps 2 ws

leg press about 5 sets keeping rep range high heavy but not to heavy dont wont to overload need them reps..

walking lungers 4 sets

calf raisers 1xwm 4xws

leg press calf raisers 4xws

standind calf raisers 5ws

workout takes just over 1 hour.

like to keep weight moderate on legs day,otherwise bad form takes over.

on my to working sets on squats when finish like to do 10ish free standing squats then have my spotter push down on my shoulders as i come up like the idea of my legs given in and not me...


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

6 weeks into my bulk now gone form 101kg to 111kg, thought id upload some pictures to show you were i am...
View attachment 4755
View attachment 4756
.
View attachment 4754


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Looking really big there Marc, you want to get those pictures of you at the UKBFF finals up, so the guys and girls can see the difference between bulk and competition condition, when will you start your dieting for comp this next year??


----------



## Dizzy Lizzy (Nov 8, 2012)

Nice one Wezo!


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

In regards to the photos from the finals the size of the files are to big to load up here so if anyone can help with this be much apreiciated!

@freddee so dieting for the comp in May will be 16 weeks long and start as of the 1st Feburary 2013 bulk bulk bulk till then happy days!:smile:


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

You might have to go through photo bucket?? but i'm like you, need a junior to do it for me lol, didnt have computers when i was at school lol....


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

Carrying some really good thickness there mate!!!


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

thanks for that bro,not sure weather iv missed it but what are your plans for 2013.....


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

;-).... My plans are just the British finals mate!!!!!


----------



## glod (Aug 15, 2011)

good size bro always wanted to look like this, never happened oh well


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

LBREED said:


> ;-).... My plans are just the British finals mate!!!!!


the big1 a all the best now,is your bulk diet on this forum,wouldnt mind a look alway helps...


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

glod said:


> good size bro always wanted to look like this, never happened oh well


thanks for comment,remember eat massive train hard and rest well,it will happen just not over nite glod......


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

trained back this morning went a different gym than nornal as got some really good hammer strength machines there,going to hit back twice a week now i think of it as a weak point,needs a lot more detail,so ill give it ago see if it makes a difference,only downside is im on legs tonight afterwork outh.


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

wezo said:


> the big1 a all the best now,is your bulk diet on this forum,wouldnt mind a look alway helps...


I have my journal in the progress journals.... But haven't updated it recently as I am just at a level of maintenance at the moment for a number of reasons, then in January the big off season begins mate ;-)


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

LBREED said:


> I have my journal in the progress journals.... But haven't updated it recently as I am just at a level of maintenance at the moment for a number of reasons, then in January the big off season begins mate ;-)


yeah have seen it but like you say not been updated for a bit,thouhgt id missed it,look forward to it thanks......


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

hi all

trained legs last nite,did hack squat instead of free standing squats,legs full looking and well pumped,did a superset next leg press with leg extentions,reaaly good for mass this is,if you dont already do them you should cos your legs have no choice but to grow,took mountain bike out this morning did 45mins do this 3 times a week,cant do cardio in gym just not the same as the outdoors fresh air in your face,weight up to 17-12 now and i can still see my abs lol....


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

That leg superset sounds good!

Yeah I hate cardio in the gym never done hate sweating indoors!

Mountain bikings the only cardio I do to..love me bikes


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

trained shoulders 7am this morning,bit earlyier than nornal but beats missing

dumbbell shoulders press 2xwu 3xws

seated machine press 2xwu 3xws

seated lat raises 1xwu 3xws

upright rows 1xwu 3xws

machine rear delts 1xwu 3xws

45mins cardio on the mountain bike,another week under my belt time to grow now.....


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

good sess on the legs last niet,160 kg squat for 10 reps did 2 working sets,superseted leg press with hack squat,went up to around 300kg leg press 12 to 14 reps hack squat 100kg 12 reps,really enjoying the supersets at the mo the pump is 2nd to none,legs are growing........


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

You look great mate if that's you in your avi!

Great shape!


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

cheers for the comments and yeah thats me hard at it lol


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

wezo, do you know what the date is for the North-West?

Anth Bailes is running a North qualifier on 2nd June & Chem runs Cumbria Qualy on 22nd June, but I'd be interested to know N-W as well.

I wanna see which shows are viable for me next year. I have msg'd UKBFF direct but not had any comeback yet.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Neil R said:


> wezo, do you know what the date is for the North-West?
> 
> Anth Bailes is running a North qualifier on 2nd June & Chem runs Cumbria Qualy on 22nd June, but I'd be interested to know N-W as well.
> 
> I wanna see which shows are viable for me next year. I have msg'd UKBFF direct but not had any comeback yet.


neil, just rang ukbff date not confirmed yet,will be next week they tell me,north west this year was sunday 6th may they did say should be around that date again..


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Cool, I'll keep 'em peeled!


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

trained legs nite warmed up with leg extensions like always,thouht id mix it up abit so started with power squats same as the classic squats ,except that the legs are farther apart and toes point out,which works the inner thigh..

power squats 3xwu 2xws

then moved on to a tri-set- set the machines up 1st was looking around 12 to 15 reps for each set..

leg press followerd by hack squat followerd by leg extensions 4xws

power squts well enjoyed it was a good change,tri-set was very demanding felt bit sick afterwards to,down to the amount of cardio involed id say,but on the plus side another good leg session....


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

chest last nite

decline barbell 2xwu 4xws reps around 10 to 12 weight 120kg

hammer press 2xwu 4xws reps 10 100kg

wide grip bench press 2xwu 3xws reps 15 weight 100kg

dips 5 sets reps 15

cable flys 5 sets 15 to 20 reps


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

What do you class as wide grip bench mate? Wider than normal (obviously not close grip)?

I use the rings through the rough part as a guide, do you go wider?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm guessing as wide as he can physically go without getting his hands caught in the rack? Which still always seems to happen to me I might add! Great for taking the tri's out of the equation though, all chest.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

yeah bj just like dorsey says,as wide as poss and it is all chest but puts extrs stress on the outer pecs tho,and with the wide grip maybe you will probs after lower weight to.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Do you find your grip slips along the bar Wez and you end up catching your hands when racking?


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

yeah big time you should see the state of my hands,you could always use a spotter tho..


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

wide grip all chest with no secondary muscles ie shoulders or tri's. tri's it guys..


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I'll give that a go, when benching my triceps always give out before my chest does, or it feels that way???


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

BJ said:


> I'll give that a go, when benching my triceps always give out before my chest does, or it feels that way???


I find its a brilliant finisher for that reason, to squeeze the last little bit out of my pecs.

Sent from my own little world


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Trained back yesterday morning,did the same workout as the week before,but last tuesday my back was really sore,but today no pain no soreness whats so ever,did same sets an reps to,just dont get it sometimes when you think you have the perfect backworkout then next back workout sucks,probs just right it off as a bad day at the officie,well i bloody hope so. Chest tonight going to hit it hard,let you know i do tomro...


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

chest last nite much better workout-chest is raw today,starting to wonder weather early am workouts dont work for me.

incline smith machines 2xwu 4xws

decline bench press 1xwu 3xws

dips 4xws

hammer press 1xwu 3xws

wide grip bench press lite weight 6x15 reps

cable cross over 6x15 reps

finished off with abs ouch


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I've always surprised myself when I've trained earlier. I normally train at about 6pm, but If (big IF) I get a day off work I'll train at around noon, first time I did this I though i was gonna have a sh1t one, but it ended up just being a normal session!

I even stayed with a friend a few weeks ago and she trains at 8am , I defo thought that was gonna suck a big fat one, but again, it was just like normal.

I guess I'm just not normal! Haha


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Neil R said:


> I've always surprised myself when I've trained earlier. I normally train at about 6pm, but If (big IF) I get a day off work I'll train at around noon, first time I did this I though i was gonna have a sh1t one, but it ended up just being a normal session!
> 
> I even stayed with a friend a few weeks ago and she trains at 8am , I defo thought that was gonna suck a big fat one, but again, it was just like normal.
> 
> I guess I'm just not normal! Haha


makes me feel better to know im abnormal lol........


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

trained shoulders 11pm today,best workout of the week by far,was really strong full of energy to..

seated shoulders press single armed 2xwu 3xws

standing shoulders press-stand-supersetted with seated shoulder press-- a bit farward so it hit the back shoulders more-1xwu 3xws 3xws

machine rear delt 4xws

lat raies 3x drop set 17-half-kg 15-kg 12-half-kg--10-8-6 reps

upright rows 3xws..


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

little update diet is is going well eating plenty- 4 to 5 meals per day-beef- eggs- chicken-oats-rice-potato-peanutbutter-walnut kernels-udos oil-broccoli,also having 3 servings of true-mass per day to,water is about 4to5 litres per day,taking glutamine bcaa creatine hmb multi vits. Training is going good lifting heavy and enjoying going the gym witch is always a bonus probs down to training at 2 different gyms to- weight has now increased to 112kg heavyist iv ever been.Changed my gear around didnt like the tren made me lazy and a bit snappy to so im now running 1000mig of test-enth 500mig of deca and 500mig of sus per week for the last 2 weeks now,dont feel as tied to. Cardio is 45 mins on my mountain bike 3 times per week. Only 2 months left of my bulk now then a 12 to 14 week diet.....


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

shoulders last nite hsd a good1 strong and full of rage..

seated behind the neck barbbell prees 2xwu 3xws-90kg reps 8 to 10

seated dumbbell press 2wu 3xws-100kg 8 reps

lat raises 4xws 30kg 20 reps 30 sec between sets

bent over rear delts 3xws 40kg reps 8 to 10

upright rows 4xws 45kg 10 reps


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

trained back this morning

seated single arm lat pull downs 2xwu 3xws

machines overhead pullovers 2xwu 4xws

chins 6 sets of 8 reps

reverse grip seated cable pullers 1xwu 3xws

wide grip lat pull downs to chest 1xwu 4xws

machine shrugs 1xwu 4xws

took about 1 hour with 2 of us..


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

back to the gym today after nearly 2weeks out,wasnt looking forward to going,but once there i was buzzing trained back and biceps,felt strong fresh full of energy no aches or pains,the break has done me the world of good,diet spot on to now all good time to get bigger ang bigger..


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

wezo you mention peanut butter in your diet

which brand has all the right stuff ? asda's own tesco etc or Sunpat or some other brand name ?

and then crunchy / smooth ?? im soooo confused


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

i use morrisson own crunchy for me smooth sticks to the roof of my mouth,i also blend it in with my shakes to,you need your good fats..


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

chest and triceps this morning felt strong again

incline barbbell 4 sets

decline barbbell 4sets

hammer press 4sets

incline flys 5 sets

wide grip barbbell press

tricep pushdowns

single armed tricep pulldowns

skull crushers........


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeah wezo peanut butter is great in shakes.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

legs lastnite had a great1

machine adductions 5x20 reps

leg extenensions 1wu 4ws 10-15 reps 50kg

leg press 2xwu 4xws 10-12reps 450kg

squats 3xwu 2ws 8-10 reps 180kg

standing leg curls 1xwu 3xws reps 12-15 5 plates

seated leg curls 1xwu 3xws reps 12-15 8 plates

standing calf raises 1xwu 4xws reps 10-12 full stack

seated calf raises 4xws reps 6-8 70kg


----------



## Johnboy1466868030 (May 28, 2012)

wezo said:


> chest and triceps this morning felt strong again
> 
> incline barbbell 4 sets
> 
> ...


I like the look of this workout, going to try it on Friday. I really find it hard to feeling my chest working so i will try the wide grip press see how that goes for me.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Johnboy said:


> I like the look of this workout, going to try it on Friday. I really find it hard to feeling my chest working so i will try the wide grip press see how that goes for me.


john keep your reps around 10-12 when training chest to...


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

trained back last night

lat pull downs 2xwu 3xws reps 12-15

back lat pull downs 1xwu 3xws reps 12-15

bent rows 2xwu 2ws reps 8-10

one-arm dumbbell rows 3xws reps 8-10

seated rows 1xwu 3xws reps 10-12

back extensions 4xws 12-15

dumbbell shrugs 1xwu 3xws reps 8-10


----------



## Johnboy1466868030 (May 28, 2012)

wezo said:


> john keep your reps around 10-12 when training chest to...


I will keep this in mind as well wezo, thanks for the advice and the info you have posted on this so far. It's a good read


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

weighed myself today 113kg so thats around 12kg in 3 months iv put on,wouldnt say i was ultra lean but still got visible abs and still vascular to,diet is going good protein around 400-450 per day carbs cut down a little as my job isnt very demanding around 300-400 per day fats 80g per day,trainging is better than ever,so on the whole im pleased with my progess.Sart my diet on the 4th of feb looking forward to that but not the part were im hungry. Will post some pics at the very start of my diet to..


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

Looks like things are going to plan mate!!!


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

yeah they are thanks its been a good 3 months for me,looking forward to end result tho,not the diet tho i love eating lol


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

shoulders this morning heavy pressing session just what you need to finish your week off

shoulders hammer press

dumbbell shoulders press

superset upright rows with lat raises

single arm cable lat raises

machines rear delts

bent over rear delts

through some triceps in to the mix

triceps push downs

reverse grip pull downs

skull crushers

great workout good pump all done in a huor,weekend to myself now ready for next week it never stops lol


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Trained legs last nite deciced to have a heavy sess more mass the better

leg adductions 2xwu 4xws

leg extensions 2xwu 3xws

squats 3xwu 2xws

hack squats 3xws

leg press 2xwu 3xws

standing leg curls 2xwu 2xws

lying leg curls 3xws

standing calf raises 2wu 3xws

seated calf raises 4xws

legs very full looking hams and calfs to,i always say if your walk out the gym the same way you walked in then your legs sess sucked,and i crawled out lol..


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

How long did that workout take?


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Yan just over an hour quiet at 8pm and had a traing partner..


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Look like a good session, I wouldn't be able to walk after that, few too many exercises for me lol


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

Keep up the good work WEZO! :lift:


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Trained chest last nite,stuck with heavy compounds,need the mass on that chest,finishid off with biceps..

incline barbbell presses 3xwu 2xw reps 10-12

flat dumbbell presses 2xwu 2xws reps 10-12

decline barbbell presses 1xwu 2xws reps 8-10

dips 3x10-12 reps

cable cross overs 3xws 15-20 reps

barbbell curls 2xwu 3xws 10-12 reps

preacher curls 1xwu 3xws 8-10 reps

hammer curls 3xws 18-20 repa

as a rule i never do flat bench cos it niggles my rotor cuff,and sure enough both are hurting today when will i learn. Really good sess no chatting just hard graft, great pump chest an bi full looking in gym for hour 20 mins 2 training..


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Trained back this morning thought id try lbreed back workout for thinkness

witch he did last week before he got man flue poor lad ha

wide grip chins

seated rows-wide grip 4 sets 10-12 reps

seated rows-close grip 4sets 10-12 reps

single armed rows 3 sets 8-10 reps

deadlifts 4 sets 6-10 reps

shrugs 4 sets 8-12 reps

really good sess great back pumps

probs stick with this till start of march now

then mix it up again.

started to clean my diet up a bit now

no carbs after 6 and no more crap to ouch


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I need more back thickness, think I'll throw a workout like that in every now and again!


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

I thought it was always best to put your big compound lifts first, just wondering why you didn't do deads first?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Think you will struggle with the rest of your workout doing deads first!


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Last time i did deads 1st ex felt like going home

far to demanding take so much out of you

always last for me and still strong to..


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

I haven't experienced this yet, but i'm sure you lift alot heavier than me lol.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Trained shoulders and triceps this morning heavy as poss still looking for mass.

machine single arm press 4 sets 6-8 reps

barbbell behind the neck press 4 sets 8-10 reps

upright rows superset with barbbell front raises 4 sets 8-10 reps

cable lat raises 4 sets 10-12 reps

machine rear delts 4 sets 10-12 reps

push downs 4 sets 8-12 reps

seated e-z bar ex 4 sets 6-8 reps

1-arm reverse push downs 3 sets 12-14 reps

massive pump in shoulders tri to in gym about an hour

diet has been tidy of late less carbs can see change already lost my food baby ha


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Ttained legs 8pm last nite still aiming for max reps with heavy weight.

always start with abductions most guys think of them as a girly exercise

make up a 3rd of your leg,if you never tried them you should..

abductions 2xwu 4xws reps 10-12

leg extensions 3xwu 3xws reps 8-10

squats did about 5 warm ups till i reached my heavy 2 ws of 180kg for 8 reps

les press again 4 warm ups 2 heavy ws 360 kg

legs were fried after the press moved onto hams

standing leg curls 2wu 3xws

seated leg curls 1wu 3xws

left calf raises had a slight niggle in my left thigh

still abit sore today to,not serious tho but going to

leave out my cardio this week let heal..

all done in about hour 10 mins....


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Wezo - hit the Foam Roller, you'll certainly feel the legs then


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Neil do you use foam roller at home or in gym on legs day,i know i did see it on your journal but please refresh..


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I do it at home on non-training days. Usually wednesday and saturday.

I try avoid sunday as that's re-feed day and I honestly think the pain would make me puke! :lol:


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

just been on a few sites had a nose it looks brutal think ill buy one give it ago cheers neil..


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I was paying about £70 a month on physio.

1 Foam Roller from Physio Room & 1 Baseball from Sports Direct cost me £20 and I'm getting pretty much the same benefit every week!

In a few months I'm going to look into one of the Knobbly ones, which are (apparently) even more brutal!!


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Trained chest an bi 730 pm last nite,lowered my carbs yesterdsay to

still strong tho,just keeping my diet ultra clean,cut most my shakes

out to apart from 1st thing an post,lost few lbs so all is good..

incline dumbbell press 3xwu 2xws reps 8-10

decline barbbell press 2xwu 3xws reps 8-10

hammer press 1xwu 3xws reps 8-10

incline flys 1xwu 3xws reps 10-12

biceps.

high pulley curls 2xwu wxws reps 12-14

e-z bar curls 2xwu 3xws reps 8-10

barbbell curls 1xwu 2xws reps 8-10

concentration curls 3xws reps 10

really good workout full chest an bi and traps to

all done just over an hour.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Trained back this morning at 11 had 2 meals by this time-felt nice an full had a little bit extra pre-workout to.

just to give me a big boost,and it did..

wide grip rows 2xwu 3xws 10-12 reps try hold the bar to my chest as long as i can feel the burn.

narrow grip rows 1xwu 3xws 8-10 reps the strech forward really puts stress on your lower lat-feels so good ha

lat pull downs 1xwu 2xws reps 10 again alot of stress on lats and upper back

bent over rows 2xwu 3xws

shrugs 5 sets

massive pump on back this workout is tops..


----------



## Grandad (Jan 22, 2013)

Keep it going wezo.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Trained shoulders and tri this morning chest a bit sore from tuesday tho.

still going heavy as poss.

seated dumbbell press 3xwu 2xws reps 8-10

behind the neck barbbell press 2xwu 3xws reps 8-10

upright rows superset with one-dumbbell front raises 3sets 10 reps

machines rear delts 4xws reps 12-14

low-pully lateral raises 1xwu 3xws reps 12-14

push downs 1xwu 3xws reps 10-12

reverse push-downs 1xwu 3xws reps 8-10

tricep extensions 2xwu 2xws reps 6-8

love trainging shoulders just one of those muscles that grows infront of your eyes

great pump nice an round job done.. weekend off now time to relax an grow..


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi all

just to let you know i will not be competing at the northwest this year

i have alot of personal stuff i need to sort 1st,

witch has had me thinking for a while now can i do both

the answer is i cant.

illl keep my jornal going but change the name

yours wezo


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Thats a shame mate there's always next year...more time to get bigger and tighter!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I think you could do a 6 week diet and still qualify, and just condition till the time, I think it would be good for you to show big and fuller. I know you have had a bit on your plate with one thing and another but you could still show well.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Thats a shame bud, but I know where your coming from, you need to be able to concentrate 100% on contest prep, so you feel you've done yourself justice when your up on stage.

Plenty of qualifiers later on in the year, if needs be!

Hope you get everything sorted out.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Yeah fred maybe but like neil said you gotta be 100% head on it and mine wont belive me.

I always wont to look and be in the best shape i can to,need to sort a few things out and yeah

there are plenty of late qualifiers towards the end of year. bigger an tighter a brock nice one..


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Need to change my journal name

Not having much luck ha

Anyone....


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

What are you wanting to change it to?

When i change mine I go into the admisnistrative drop down on the Grey bar at the top of the page.

Select Edit thread and it should allow you to change the name.

If not, let me know & I can do if for you.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Neil when i go to the admisnistrative drop down it doesnt give me an option to edit thread?? could you do this for me?


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

All sorted now

thanks...


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi all

Training and diet both been going good,thinking of doing uk qualifier maybe late september,but were see how things go.

running a pct at the moment,hcg bit of tam and reload to,going to be off cycle about 12 weeks in total,start again late april.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

How do you rate the reload?? I have thought of using it, as a test booster, but never have yet.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Its only something i added in my pct last year,but use it everytime now im off cycle

what i noticed off it was it made me strong and i actually put weight on witch surprised me alot good gains to

id heard it was good but not that good,you need try it freddee...


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Trained shoulders this morning 11am thought id mix it up a bit..

seated shoulders press 3 ws

seated arnold press but did 4 presses instead of just 1 good burn/super set with bb front raises did 4 sets

seated pully lateral raises 3ws

seated rear delts 3 ws

shrugs db 4 ws

Biceps

incline db curls 3xws

preacher curls 3xws

machine curls 3xws

finished off 15 mins on abs not my normal workout great burn and pump tho,keep the body guessing thats the trick


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Training a bit diff today as i did a cancer research fundraiser at gym not sure what we have raised yet but was fun,was yesterday but had work so did it this morning my target was 2500lbs in 4 lifts so did the below.

Deadlift 250kg

squat 240gk

leg press 500kg

bench press 160kg

was good to train like this will try again next month see if i can beat the above..


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well off the top of my head I make that 2.515lbs so you did it then! I would have liked to see that squat, I bet there was a few people around you on that one, strapped up to the max I bet!


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

No freddee no knee straps on squats,had a belt tho,the dead lift was hard,but to be honest i really thought it was going to be alot harder,but only having to do just 1 rep oppose to 8-10 reps as the norm just made it that little bit more easy than i expected. going to try it again next month,know ill beat it..


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Chest and biceps today had a great workout,no this sounds odd but feel stronger off the reload than my gear had my last jab 1st of feb, so its been nearly 4 weeks now,o and before you all say my gear is crap belive me it aint its the dogs. My diet as been really good to very clean plenty of fats carbs and protein greens to,so all is going well,just hoping i can get on stage this year,were see.

Db flys pre exhaust 3 sets

Incline Bb 2xws 130kg did 2 drop sets at 100kg

hammer press 2xws 100kg

decline Bb 2xws 120kg negatives on the 2 ws

cable crossovers 3xws

biceps

seated Db curls 3xws

Bb curls 2xws

hammer curls 3xws

all done in about an hour 20..


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Keep the good work up wezo.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

wezo said:


> ...,no this sounds odd but feel stronger off the reload than my gear had my last jab 1st of feb, so its been nearly 4 weeks now,o and before you all say my gear is crap belive me it aint its the dogs. ...


You're not the only one bud, I get continuous strength gains from reload, even after cycles, and most of the people at my gym that I help report the same. I think the worst case was his strength sayed the same!

Its a world beating product, without doubt!


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Trained shoulders this morning,for the next 6 weeks im going to 2 compound movements for each bodypart 2xws for 4 reps as heavy as poss,will take me a week to find my max weights as not sure what they are.Be interesting to see what i get out of this..

Db seated press 2xws 120kg 4 reps

behind the neck BB press 2xws 100kg

upright rows 2xws 2xws 70kg

seated rear delts 4xws

lat raises 4xws

Finished of with abs done in under an hour.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Trained chest and biceps this morning

incline bb chest 2xws 140kg 4reps

flat db 120lbs 2xws 8reps

hammer press 2xws 120kg 8 reps

incline flys 3xws 60lbs

biceps

two handed low- pully curls 3xws

bb- low pully curls 3xws

machines curls 3xws

all done in over an hour-still strong great pump on chest and biceps.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Solid going there bud!

I'm really starting to get into my chest workouts, taken me years to get the same feeling as I do in my back or legs, but by fook is it good! 

Wierdly, I always seem to be disproportionately stronger on flying movements than pressing??


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Just thought id post some pictures of myself 2weeks out from the ukbff finals 2010
View attachment 5120
View attachment 5121


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Looking real good buddy! Inspirational!!!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

What a beast min!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Good conditioning and overall shape and symmetry there bud!


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Cheers for the comments guys.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Been off cycle 7weeks now,pct is finished only taking reload at the mo witch i rate highly,2 more weeks will do it then start cycle, going to blast an cruise for a while now, see were that gets me, diet is good 4-5 meals 3 shakes- per day, training 4 times aweek gone back to split routine now.

Trained chest last nite

incline bb 3xwu 2xws

incline db 2xwu 2xws

flat wide grip bb 3xws

seated cable cross overs 1xwu 3xws

dips 4x8

biceps

hammer curls 1xwu 3xws

concentration curls 3xws

low pully curls 3xws

bb cheat curls 2xws

all done in hour-20 felt strong but been stronger..


----------



## Shambo (Mar 13, 2013)

your a beast wez seing guys atcheive a physique like that makes me want to work harder in the gym to be like you


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks shamie alot of hours down the gym not to mention the diet to get in that shape, my next show wont to be bigger and with better condition..


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeah have to say that was a nice balance between muscle and condition. Where did you place and in what category mate.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Yeah thanks daddy.... mens under 90kg class 6th place at the british finals....


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

What date is da qualifier mate? 6th is a good placing in that category to be honest mate. how old are u? Sorry for all the questions but you have a very good thread.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Not sure about a date for competing this year yet..few things i have to deal with first and you need i strong head to diet with no destractions whats so ever..but on saying that would love to get on stage later on this year..yeah 6th was a good placeing for and yeah its a bloody hard category i always say if you make the top 6 you have done something right... and to be fair 6th place was the right placeing for me no grumblers at all..top 3 it were i wont to be and to win it well thats dreams come true daddy...


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

yeah i know what you are saying about the dieting you need everything to be in place mentally to really nail it.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

And I say you havnt got a back Wez it looks pretty good there, you got sixth place if I remember right?! very strong field as well though.


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

How goes it mate?


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Hows the training going bud?

No updates for a while, everything going okay?


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Trainings going good, started i diet last week just to shed some pounds,went up to 18st 5lb didnt like the look,so thought sod it start a diet,

16 week diet im doing 1st 6 weeks just a tidy up keep in my deca test in, then 10 week knuckle down alot more strict with cardio less carbs but dont wont to stress to much tho,THEN maybe just maybe compete in september ..

THANKS FOR ASKING NEIL...


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

> THEN maybe just maybe compete in september


Oh, that sounds like a plan! :-D

Be awesome if we can both qualify for the final!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Not heard form you in a while bud, everything okay in Wezo-land?


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Little update training going well on a 4 day split..suits my life style..been doing a lot of reps lately especially in the leg sessions,loving the burn and the buckeled legs..

Diet is good to protein 300ish carbs around 400 to 500 per day,150 in the morning 150 after training 200 through the day (sit down job)

fats around 70g per day to..

Gear im running test prop tren ace every other day.. 50 mg of proviron a day to..

witch must say as leaned me right up but still as strong as to when iv running silly amounts..

will post again soon maybe some pics on xmas day with xmas cake haha..


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Good to hear it's going well mate.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Not been on for a while planning on competing sunday 21st of september at bedworth civic hall..plan on doing mens under 90kg but might spill over were see..

so training been great and diet is fab..only problem i have is sleeping lol.. kept me carbs high this time around 280 per day protein around 250 fats 3 spoon fulls of udos oil.

Been doing 1 hours cardio fasted every morning cos cardio ROCKS.. And weights afterwork,,kept everything simple this time now time will tell...

will post some pics up in the next few days...


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Good to see you back on. Looks like your on the day after mine. 

I've used a similar high carb approach this time round. I thought I'd have more energy, but i'm just as knackered as when I do low carb diets! .. and yep, sleep!??? haha I'm up every hour like clockwork pee'ing for England. The joys of dieting.

I'm assuming the 250 fats is a typo?

Fingers crossed I'll not c0ck things up this time round & i'll see you at Nottingham!


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

I read:

Carbs... Around 280 per day

Protein around 250

Fats 3 spoon fulls of udos oil


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

tokyofist said:


> I read:
> 
> Carbs... Around 280 per day
> 
> ...


s**t, yeah, I've done it again. My bad :lol:

Brain dead :der:


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

That would be quite a lot neil.. more carbs is better as long as there clean.. Thing is im dropping weight on the high carbs diet but if my weight was to to stick slow right down then simple reduce your carb intake and add half hour cardio your evevning weight session.. plenty to left in my bag lol..

so neil what show you doing???


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

The North-East on 20th in Leeds 

I'm having the same thing with the higher carb approach, I'm seeing things now that I don't normally see even on show day! Its crazy, but, if you didn't try these things, you'd never know I guess.  Either way, I'm happy, just need to avoid loosing my head and doing anything too stupid....easier said than done, especially when your mind likes to f**k with you so much in these last few weeks.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

I wanna try a diet but carb up on cakes biscuits sweets mackies d cos after the show and i promise you this...

my point is i look 100 times better the next day...its just having the balls to do it mmmmm....

any thoughts peeps....


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Haha, so true. I've been saying that for 20 years now, ever since I had a load of sandwiches & gateaux after my very first show and looked insane the day after.

Never had the balls to do it though. Closest I go was the North last year, I had a snickers & some Salt & vinegar pringles about an hours & half before I went onstage.

My mate Gaz, inadvertently did it at the NABBA Britain when he did the o40s. He lost it on the diet on the motorway over to Southport & smashed a full Cheesecake and all the cheese & Branston sandwiches he'd prepped for after the show.

...He ended up coming 4th in the Class, and was the tightest & most vascular he'd ever been onstage! haha

Like you say,its just having the balls to actually do it!


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Last Monday


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Impressive


----------



## Skygod47 (Oct 15, 2011)

Looking great mate !! Wow !


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Looking good Wezo... full & tight. And some thickness in that side chest shot! Ooft

There's not a lot left to do...and with 3 weeks still to go, thats gotta be a weight off?

How close to you weight class are you? Or are you going for the 90's?


----------



## Old Yin (Jul 27, 2014)

Looking good my man


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Neil R said:


> Looking good Wezo... full & tight. And some thickness in that side chest shot! Ooft
> 
> There's not a lot left to do...and with 3 weeks still to go, thats gotta be a weight off?
> 
> How close to you weight class are you? Or are you going for the 90's?


Hi neil always a pleasure to chat to you.. im 4lb off my contest weight..but i need to be lighter so i can carb up and be 90gg dead..

still doing 1 hours cardio fasted each and every morning with exception of sunday family day is so important cos it is as we all know a very selfish sport

but im still 24 days out so i aint panicking as of yet...


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Sounds like its all going according to plan! Can't wait to see how you look once water/carb up is all done! Gonna be crazy.

I can't see you having any troubles getting that qualifier.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Felt drained today when I woke so no cardio..needed the rest not all bad though Man U drew lol..

Trained bi and tri tonight good session.. 1 meal left chicken and sweet potato.. Then the land of nod for me lmao is it just me alone or do others who diet struggle to sleep by that I mean wake up every 2 hours or so thought people..


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Congrats Wezo, I saw Kelvins update on Facebook. 

Must have been a tough class! My mate took the 80kg class, but I think he was the only one in it


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Yes he was, once again i'm afraid to say, not a great show, but not as bad as two years ago, these physique and beach look are booming, too many contestants! That Coria? looked freaky


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Yeah one in the 80kg class neil.. yeah i thought i brought a good package to my class,best condition by far,seems to me they favour the bigger guys now full stop.. so my last show i weighed 13-10,so im doing bedworth this weekend ill be weighing around 15-2 thats 20lb heavier 2 weeks on,nothing to loose and everything to gain!!!!!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Congrats on qualifying at Bedworth!


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks guys, competed at bedworth weighed in at 92kg smallest on stage.. but bet shape condition most ripped,got me invite to the uk finals so job well done..

so at the moment im on 250 of carbs per day and 225 of protein per day.Fasted cardio 6am 50mins, 1-30 on my dinner 30mins cardio and afterwork iv been hitting the gym for an hour,dont think im going to carb deplete as im full at the moment that might change where see,current weight is 89kg so im doing my preferred class un 90kg,so this time ill be one of the heaviest in my class.. iv cut my prop out as it holds water im still useing winstrol injection 1mil every day,orals 50mig of var 50 mig of proviron 40mig of novadex am pm and rimadex every other day.. so 13 dats to dee day ill keep you posted....


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

UK finals what a waste of time an effort,came in ripped great condition just to light 84.5kg so no placing this time around back to the drawing board..

so 6 days later i competed in the qualifier for the nabba universe great line up including big barney class 3 i weighed in at 90kg first thing came second in that and qualified for the universe which was again 6 days later.. big big line up some good lads to placed 6th i was over the moon 6th place my first attempt to not bad ....

so im back in the gym running a pct with the old faithful reload,enjoying eating again and training to happy days will post pics soon....


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

You looked f**kin great at both the Englands & The Uni!

if you can post a pic the one you had on facebook of the most muscular in the gym, I think it was a few days after the Uni & you'd put in the post you were about 95Kg?

Man, that inspired the s**t outta me!!


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Neil R said:


> You looked f**kin great at both the Englands & The Uni!
> 
> if you can post a pic the one you had on facebook of the most muscular in the gym, I think it was a few days after the Uni & you'd put in the post you were about 95Kg?
> 
> Man, that inspired the s**t outta me!!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Yeah, thats the one!!

F**kin' awesome ...with a capital A!!


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks neil much appreciatedso what are your plans for 2015?


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Just working my ass off to make the improvements I need, but in all honesty, I've a lot of work to do, so likely be the North-East again next September (or whenever its on, they've not posted the contest schedule for 2015 yet)


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

You heard about the Saxon gym show sounds like a belter April 19..


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Thats an IBFA show isn't it?

Once I've accomplished what I want within UKBFF, I'll give it a thought. Marty YB is doing a real good job with IBFA, i'm keeping my eye on it


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Yeah ibfa show iv registerd on line,but im doing the uk northwest in may so if there a 3 week gap ill compete in both 2 weeks and its a no no..


----------

